# key terrain for coyotes?



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

I was duck hunting Nodak last week and did a few stands for coyotes. The heat really hurt us I think, but still undetered. I will be going back in 2 weeks and plan to do many more coyote stands.
There is tons of land to hunt out there and I would like to eliminate a lot of the unproductive areas. So I am wondering, what should I key in on to locate coyotes in ND? Should I focus on cattle, the rare wood lots, valleys and draws, or round bales?
Anything you could help me focus in on would be greatly appreciated.

Oh yeah, central to north central Nodak.

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

the key to terrain for coyotes is terrain with coyotes. I know that sounds weird but it true. Locate with howls and tracks then make your mind up. One of my honey holes is only a 5 acre wood pile in the middle of a section. I killed a hand full last year and they were just sleeping along a fence. Some spots look great and won't produce and others look like nothing and are money.

best of luck

See any last weekend?


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

Saw two only, a mile off. Had coyotes howling like crazy after dark but can't hunt after sunset til November I think. 90 degree record temps had them locked down during the day. :******:

Adam


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

In the winter I like to be around where the deer are herded up and wintering. Its a sure thing coyotes will be there its like a buffet to them


----------



## marv56 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for a web site for hunters


----------

